# Has anyone used these?



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi guys, just a quick one

Has anybody used smallbatchroasting.co.uk?? Just thought id ask before going in for it


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

benjbob said:


> Hi guys, just a quick one
> 
> Has anybody used smallbatchroasting.co.uk?? Just thought id ask before going in for it


I have just deleted the text of a reply because I thought you meant Small Batch Coffee (Brighton & Hove) not the roasting supplies people.


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

No problem i was just curious as they do a 10kg at a pretty good price so thought id ask


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well, hopefully someone can leap in soon and let you know.


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Hopefully lol


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Just incase anyone is thinking the same as me........

I went for it today and ordered 10kg so ill let ya know if its any good as soon as it comes through


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Well good news, my 10kg bag came today....got to admit due to no one saying anything on here i was a bit nervous considering the collective experience on here but the beans are good, nicely packaged and just roasted them off and im a very happy bunny







will be ordering again


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello

i have thought about ordering from them, but 10kg even is too large quantity

for me.

Which beans did you order ?


----------

